# Male or Female...



## LunaBetta (Apr 26, 2005)

Alright, I bought a "female" from a pet store 3 days ago. I'm having difficulty believing that "She" is female. Her fins are not rounded like other females are. In all the pictures my roommate and I have gone throuigh we have never seen a female like her. Please help...


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

females have a little white spot on their tummies, males do not. you can sometimes see it from the side-- other times you have to hold up the clear container and look at the fish from the underneath.
One of the local pet stores has some round tail males . They are being kept on the female shelf. When the kids that work there came over to see if I wanted to buy one they told me they were females! I was able to educate them about the white spot.
These males were really beautiful. They looked to be a dark brown but when you held them in the light they glimmered a bronze color.
The staff said no-one wanted them because they were not pretty.
I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder-- i would like to get one but I have way too many just now.(8) and 3 tanks of mixed fish.
_keeps me busy cleaning them all.
Mouse


----------



## LunaBetta (Apr 26, 2005)

We double checked the "female" and indeed she is female!!! Thanks for the help!


----------

